# Vet Nurse Consultations



## Abi RVN (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum so just finding my feet so to speak!

My name is Abi and I am a Registered Veterinary Nurse with over 20 years experience.

I have moved away from busy practice life and now work at a beautiful little wellbeing pet hub in Billericay, Essex.

If you are in the area and require pet services like nail clips, ear cleaning, anal gland expression, teeth cleaning and more then please look us up.

We also have a self service bath facility that comes in very handy after those wet winter walks!

Our environment is calm and peaceful. We work on a one to one basis so your pet will have the hub to themselves 

Any questions then please give us a shout.

☎ 07926 185532
✉ [email protected]


----------

